# Add GPU details in site



## slyi (Apr 30, 2010)

Could you show GPU details in your website?
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6589941/gpu/GetGPUDetailsTestPage.html
code: http://cid-289eaf995528b9fd.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/SLgpu.zip


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 30, 2010)

nice, but requires silverlight to run


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 30, 2010)

What's so bad about Silverlight?   It's less painful than Adobe's Download Manager BS by a long shot.

It just takes a few server setting changes to get it to run (IASPI extension stuff if memory serves).


----------

